# The Best PID?



## Sugden18 (Dec 3, 2018)

Good evening, I'm new here but pretty set on getting the Gaggia Classic and adding a PID. I can't seem to find any comparisons on the systems, and the last best PID kit thread dissapeared into DIY.

I'm looking at buying a kit rather than doing a full DIY, I just don't have the time.

As far as I can see theres MrShades kit which looks great, the Auber kit which offers the same options as MrShades so not much point looking at that or the mecoffee kit which has the app integration. Anyone know if I'm missing any or which is best?

Cheers


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, I've got my preference obviously - but suffice it to say that I'm in the UK (about 25 miles from you probably), and I'm on this forum... others you mention aren't quite as prompt at communicating and live a bit further away!

Please just ask or PM me if I can help in any way.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

For copious fitting instructions & exemplary after sales support, it has to be MrShades.

The Auber will give you pre infusion but it's a fair bit more expensive (especially if customs catches you for import fees) & a separate dimmer mod will sort that while adding the possibility of pressure profiling.

Not sure I've ever seen a Mecoffee on anything other than a Silvia.


----------



## fatwhite (Nov 25, 2018)

I was going to ask a similar question. It looks like the meCoffee guy was having some issue that appear to be resolved: https://mecoffee.nl/blog/the-straw-which-broke-me-and-mecoffees-back/

I like the fact he has made the meBarista app open source. I'm a developer myself, so that's pretty appealing. Plus there's no external box









I must say though, the MrShades kit looks solid!


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

You will get fantastic support from Mr Shades and a proven kit at a good price.


----------



## Sugden18 (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks for the responses, maybe I should have asked what are the options rather than what is best. How important is pre infusion, there seems to be a few people who think it's important on here? I had a look at the dimmer mod, how come you need to change the pump for pre infusion with MrShades mod and the other two can do it as standard or am I missing something?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

OK, let me try and clarify the "pre-infusion" question:

Auber and MeCoffee provide a "pre-infusion" function - though it is simply the same as flicking the brew switch off and then back on again. In my view it's not ideal... as it stops the pump and also disengages the solenoid valve (as I said, as if you simply flicked the brew switch off).

So - you can easily replicate this "pre-infuse" (even without any PID) by flicking the switch and starting the brew, waiting a second or two, flicking it off, waiting a few seconds, and then flicking it back on again. Completely flexible (duration of) preinfusion that you can do on any Classic.... but not ideal (as it's always at full pressure, and always disengages and then reengages the solenoid valve).

The better way to address preinfusion is to modify the Classic with a dimmer switch on the pump. This allows you to adjust the pump pressure - and only the pump pressure (not affecting the solenoid valve as well) and do a proper preinfusion - say at 2 bar for 5s - and then to stop the water flow / pump - wait a few seconds and then start it (just the pump) again. The real benefit of the dimmer switch is that you can fully adjust the brew pressure - from 0 to 9 bar - and experiment with emulating lever profiles, 6 bar extractions, etc. etc. - it's a great mod. However - the standard Classic ULKA pump doesn't react well to the dimmer (and is more binary than dimmable!), so if you want to use the dimmer mod then you really need to change the pump to an Invensys (which allows proper 0-9 bar variation in pump pressure). It's nothing to do with my PID or anything else, it's a mod that you can do on a standard machine - though if you have an Ulka pump you'll need to change it; and to get the most out of it then you'll also need to fit a brew pressure gauge.

So - Auber/MeCoffee preinfusion - if you want that then buy one of their PIDs, or simply flick the brew switch off and on again - it's the same (and as I said, you can do this on any Classic).

PROPER preinfusion - go for a dimmer mod - which involves a pump change and ideally a pressure gauge. The PID is completely separate, so it makes no difference which PID you go for if you do this (or even whether you have a PID).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lati (Dec 1, 2018)

At the end of thread Gaggia Dimmer Switch - low pressure pour was mentioned that Ulka pump would work if a 25W 3300ohm resistor is put in parallel to the pump? I wonder if it has been confirmed by others? Dimmer would be next thing after PID is done for me, but wouldn't want to buy Invensys if I don't have to...

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20575-Gaggia-Dimmer-Switch-low-pressure-pour/page11


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Not confirmed by anyone else as far as I can tell - but certainly looks worth trying.

It's about £5 for the resistor and about £20 for a pump - so worth the gamble.


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

If you really want a low flow preinfusion, around 1ml/s, you need a Cp3 pump. The ulkas don't go that low and some will just stall.

Next you a good grinder that's able to grind fine enough to get a quality poor.

This mod is mostly suited for lightly roasted coffee as it brings no benefit for medium or darker roasts.


----------

